# Any MMA UFC Strikeforce or Pride Fans?



## nayr88 (5 Feb 2011)

hello all

Theres a HUGE fight this weekend, for those of you that are in the know will be very very excited about the Anderson silva vs Vitor Belfort fight, its a mixed martial arts fight, its all ive been thinking about for a good month or 2 and so wonderd have we got any fans here??

i know mma is seen as more butal that boxing, but with most 'fighters' in this sport there is actually alot of skill involved with alot being black belt brazilian jui jitsu or highly respected judo competitors, yes ofcourse people get knocked and choked out, but its really pitching the best of the best against each other, there are boxers fighting muay thai boxers or kickboxers fighting wrestlers or jui jitsu experts.

its a great sport, and the fastest rising sport in usa. it may not be as big over here, but in the last year id say its exploded and is something to keep an eye on,


so for those that are into it ..... im saying belfort all the way KO round 1


----------



## aledr2004 (6 Apr 2011)

Hello,

Rarely look at this section of the forum so only Just noticed this thread. Yeah I'm very much a fan myself. 

The Silva/Belfort fightdidn't go quite how you'd anticipated did it?  looked like a return to form for Silva to me after some of his more cautious and less entertaining performances of late. Good to see. What about this Jon Jones who outclassed shogun the other week? Now that was impressive. He's definitely one to watch. In fact he reminds me of Anderson Silva a bit with those legs of his.

Only watched Strikeforce a few times, most recently to see Fedor sadly beaten. Now that man is a legend. His domination of Pride was a wonder to behold. Speaking of which, I'll never forgive Zuffa for scrapping Pride after we all heard Dana White's promises that they would keep Pride alive as an entirely seperate entity to UFC. They Lied like Tory politicians. 

Looking forward to UFC 129 now. Should be a good 'un. Card looks good but nothing excites me like seeing the living legend Randy Couture fighting. 47 years old and he's taking on Lyoto Machida, one of the all time greats himself. He is like a real life rocky, they could make a great film of his life don't you reckon?


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2011)

Hello.

There is someone out there that shares a love for mixed martial arts...NOT 'cage fighting' haha

Silvas win was a big upset for me, i have a lot of love for vitor, the guys had a hard life growing up in Rio and his sister being kidnapped, ect ect also being the youngest champion with imo the most impressive highlight reel. I think he got so cought up in not getting caught up in andersons crazy wierdness that....he got caught up.   he will bounce back I'm sure.

Jones is good, I do think shogun under estimated him and was gassed to early and jones is not to under estimated in the slightest, with the longest reach in ufc its not hard for him to pick you apart. His grekoroman wrestling is top notch aswell witch is the hardest thing for a Brsazilian jiu jitsu disciplined fighter a hard thing to deal with.

Well Randy! Haha what can you say! The guy is allways a force against any mma fighter regardless of age or condition you can count him out haha. 1st person to beat vitor in the early days after vitors 9 year spree or something crazy(obviously from his amature days right up till fighting randy.) 

Pride was briliiant, head stomping was a bad thing though....

I train in brazilian jiu jitsu and am going braziul for a month or 2 to train at the end of the year. Its going to be intense.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

My Youngest Brother loves it. 
He does Muay Thai every evening and has been in competition bouts. 
He has been to 2 UFC matches so far and is going to another in Las Vegas in the next dew months, Can't remember when or who is fighting in the main event.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Apr 2011)

Gill!! I might be going to that haha!! Main event is a good one.

I'm going thailan next may with the muay thai club I train with and brazil in novermber for the Brazilian jiu jitsu, what better way to see a country than staying and living eating and sleeping in houses of local people haha, its going to be amaaaazing.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Gill!! I might be going to that haha!! Main event is a good one.
> 
> I'm going thailan next may with the muay thai club I train with and brazil in novermber for the Brazilian jiu jitsu, what better way to see a country than staying and living eating and sleeping in houses of local people haha, its going to be amaaaazing.




Cool, My Little brother trains with TMA Academy in Coventry. 
He loves how it keeps him so fit, and has helped loads with toning up his excess skin after major weight loss. 
Think He mentioned something about going on a tour with his academy aswell, dunno when.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Apr 2011)

Yeah its really good for toning you up, keeping you fit ect.

Bad walking around with a black eye bruises swollen ears haha, always seem to bruise before an important event like dinner with girlfriends family.

I train at Averly kickboxing academy. Not a bad little place, I've only been training muay thai for a little bit but done a lot of boxing before hand, I just like the clinch in muay thai, and the crazy head kicks. I doubt ill compete muay thai but. Brazilian jiu jitsu is my man focus.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2011)

Lol, Yep Bros always has a bruise or black eye. Twisted his ankle a few days ago, so taking it easy till he is better.


----------

